# Fursona name suggestion



## Len_5 (Feb 16, 2010)

im looking for a name for my lion fursona its the pic on my account. sorry in a rush


----------



## Mentova (Feb 16, 2010)

Dickbutt McCumdumpster.


----------



## OTaintedLoveO (Feb 16, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Dickbutt McCumdumpster.



ya, i agrees!


----------



## Len_5 (Feb 16, 2010)

already tried it not very original


----------



## Aden (Feb 16, 2010)

Aspie Happyface c:


----------



## Mentova (Feb 16, 2010)

Aden said:


> Aspie Happyface c:


Also a good suggestion.


----------



## Hipstar (Feb 16, 2010)

Tim Robbins


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Feb 17, 2010)

cant think of anything at the moment, since you like food, maybe a name that along something related to that.

 I would sugest to try a name of your own as well, make it more personal, not always easy to pick a name tho.


----------



## Boondawks (Feb 18, 2010)

How did an Australian get in Rhode Island?


----------



## Aysling SilverFox (Feb 20, 2010)

Aragorn Theodoric

Aragorn means "noble" and "kingly"
Theodoric means "ruler of the people"


----------



## Jelly (Feb 20, 2010)

phil


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Feb 20, 2010)

okthar


----------



## KarabinerCoyote (Feb 21, 2010)

Lyonardo Rex


----------



## Willow (Feb 21, 2010)

Jason Lowe (Lowe is the German word for lion)


----------



## fuzthefurfox (Feb 21, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Dickbutt McCumdumpster.



You are very perverted


----------



## monkeyspoon (Feb 23, 2010)

The largest species of lion is Barbary, perhaps something like that?

There's senegalensis, the west African lion.

or the congo lion, azandica

nubica, bleyenberghi, krugeri, melanochaita, something like that


----------



## Catilda Lily (Feb 23, 2010)

aslan


----------

